# Testtools



## The_S (2. Feb 2011)

Hi,

kennt jemand ein gutes Tool, evtl. sogar Eclipse Plugin (und nach Möglichkeit natürlich kostenlos  ), das mir aus meinem Code bzw. Codeabschnitten Kontrollflussgraphen generiert? Super wäre auch eine automatische Pfad- oder evtl. sogar Testgenerierung nach bestimmten Kriterien, die sich aus dem Kontrollflussgraphen ableiten lassen (C_x Tests) und/oder die Berechnung des Überdeckungsgrads eines bestimmten Tests der anhand definierbarer Parameter erreicht wird (+ evtl. noch die Anzeige fehlender/nicht überdeckter Pfade).

Danke


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2011)

Kenne keine solchen Tools, nutze JUnit zum testen (halte nix von automatisch generierten tests) und Cobertura um die Coverage zu ermitteln, beides wird vom maven Build angestossen und das site Plugin generiert mir daraus Tabellen mit Komplexität/Coverage/etc.


----------



## The_S (2. Feb 2011)

Die automatisierten Tests sollten auch nur als Ergänzung dienen. Aber danke schon einmal für deine Vorschläge


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2011)

> (+ evtl. noch die Anzeige fehlender/nicht überdeckter Pfade).


Geht wunderbar mit EclEmma.


----------



## The_S (3. Feb 2011)

Wirklich? Mit EclEmma habe ich ja imho "nur" ein CodeCoverage Tool (bzw. bis jetzt noch keine andere Einstellung gefunden). Wenn ich aber Kontrollflussgraphen zum Testen durchlaufen möchte und bspw. sowas habe


```
int i = 0;
if (y == 2) {
  i = 2;
}
int j = 3;
```

und bei jedem Testdurchlauf y == 2 ist, dann sagt mir EclEmma, dass alles abgedeckt wurde. Der (leere)-else Zweig, also i bleibt = 0, wurde jedoch nicht abgedeckt.

Bitte korrigiere mich, falls ich falsch liege.

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (3. Feb 2011)

Nein, du hast schon recht, Coverage Tools prüfen natürlich nur welche Zeilen abgearbeitet wurden und welche nicht.


----------



## maki (4. Feb 2011)

Cobertura zeigt auch eine Statisktik wieviel der Pfade durchlaufen wurden (Branch Coverage), aber welche das sind zeigt es natürlich nicht an, wäre auch zu unübersichtlich imho.


----------



## The_S (4. Feb 2011)

Schau ich mir mal an


----------



## maki (4. Feb 2011)

Hier kannst du dir das zB. für Cobertura ansehen: Coverage Report
ECL Emma: EMMA: Sample Reports
Clover: Sample Reports - Clover


----------



## The_S (4. Feb 2011)

Emma kannte ich schon. Clover muss ich mal meinen Chef fragen, ob er das zahlt. Cobertura scheint ja OpenSource zu sein. Liegt auf Wiedervorlage für  Montag  .

Merci!


----------



## Wildcard (4. Feb 2011)

An Cobertura hat mich immer gestört das es kein Eclipse Plugin gibt das den Source Code einfärbt, oder kennt da jemand was?


----------

